# How to display multiple lines of a single string in a vcard or multirow card`



## nando88 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a long string of text and I want to display the whole thing, without getting the ..., at the end.
Is this possible, and if so, how?
Thanks.


----------



## My Aswer Is This (Mar 30, 2017)

Right click on the cell.
Choose alignment
Choose Wrap text


----------

